# Controller Temp Readout



## Nodd (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm setting up some gauges & status lights for my EV & I notice that my controller has an output for monitoring its temperature. Suppository I can attach a voltmeter & use that to keep an eye on the controller's temp.

The controller outputs 5.4v DC at 0° C & ramps up to 7.1v DC at its shutoff temp of 85° C. That's only a 1.7v range. On a standard 0-15v panel meter that's a tiny needle movement. I can't seem to find any meters in the range I need. Any of you electrical whiz kids out there have any suggestions?


----------

